# state cop, prevents me from closing my door?



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

I had been pulled over once, and the state police officer, when I got out of the vehicle, as directed by him, made it impossible for me to close my door by holding it open after I opened it VERY strongly he held it open. I tried twice to close it, but then I gave up, I didn't want to get into a fight! So later I read about this same cop online "googled his name" who seems to have many stops where "consent to search" was given by the operator and this cop is finding lots of things in these cars, drugs etc.... 

So the question is, do I give the consent to search by leaving the door open even if the cop is holding onto it, and preventing me from closing it? 

-oh btw he did not find anything interesting in my car anyway. I feel as though he is not quit being legit about how he obtains the consent to search.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

umass amherst, brookline or cambridge?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I wouldn't be very happy with you if tried slamming the door shut.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

I did NOT try to SLAM anything, I tried to close my door, if I wanted to close it it would have taken a huge amount of force. I wouldn't be HAPPY about anyone slamming anything either, but that does not matter how we feel, what I am asking is, may I please close my door officer??????? This occured in Oxford MA.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

No one here can speak for the officer. WE weren't there and don't know the actual story.



justanotherparatrooper said:


> umass amherst, brookline or cambridge?


Central MA

And as always, IBTL


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

I am only stating my side correct, if you want to think I am making this all up fine, but let's now pretend this is hypothetical... can you answer the question now?????



Eagle13 said:


> No one here can speak for the officer. WE weren't there and don't know the actual story.
> 
> Central MA
> 
> And as always, IBTL


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

I see how you cops love defending each-other, right or wrong, and still not answering the simple question.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Too bad you didn't close the car door on your hand.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

*if someone can just answer a simple question....????*

without attacking me that would be great!

Do I give the consent to search by leaving the door open even if the cop is holding onto it, and preventing me from closing it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: if someone can just answer a simple question....????*



MFP71 said:


> without attacking me that would be great!
> 
> Do I give the consent to search by leaving the door open even if the cop is holding onto it, and preventing me from closing it?


How do we know if the Officer even needed consent? If he didn't ask for it, and still searched your car, let's just assume for Internet's Sake that he didn't. Asked and answered.

Closed. Again, and stop asking.


----------

